# HOLY 4%$^ Time to REPOP these!



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2012)

$100 for a standard, run of the mill Huffy tank from the 60s? Yes, I know what did it, the headlight! I guess it will pay to have the two I own rechromed and restored. Wouldn't you agree? Whats scary is, they say that middleweights are just now catching the collector's market! Yea I was going to bid, but I forgot about this and it went for three times what I thought it would sell for. Not that I really needed it anyway, it would have only been an upgrade.

I have a deluxe Huffy tank I'd like to sell for $250. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice try, but I decoded 4%$^, and that's a dirty word, Buddy!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Nice try, but I decoded 4%$^, and that's a dirty word, Buddy!




I think that's French for Boris.....


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing condition I must say. The bezel, lens, and battery tray would probably bring more if sold separately. I wouldn't pay that much for all three alone.
ladies vs mens tank are different I thought but, the bezel seems facing the right way for the mens.

I assume the upgrade Stephen is the bezel and components? Wrong tank w/ switches for both of our bikes. I would like to have those innerds though.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Apr 27, 2012)

That is expensive considering I know where a complete Huffy Camaro that's in great shape. It's at an antique store for sale for $95.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess for guys like me who took in the middleweights back in 2006, we got a deal!

To be honest, As much as I've scoured the internet for the rarest of parts, I've seen this day coming. The Schwinns don't seem to have changed much in value but the Huffys and Murrays have greatly increased in value. For the money, they are all on the same playing field now it seems. My black '63 was probably a $50 bike way back when I first bought it, now I'd probably get $150 for it and it is almost a base model. Not that I would ever sell it - I love that thing too much. So simple yet it has so much class. But as long as the middlewights stay under the radar of the American Pickers, we should be clear!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2012)

There was a nice men's pair at Memory lane if you made it. One was a Camaro, I know, for sure. The other was a very similar model.. but I can't remember which exactly.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

*$95??*



Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> That is expensive considering I know where a complete Huffy Camaro that's in great shape. It's at an antique store for sale for $95.




Can you get me a picture of it?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Chrome framed Middleweights*



classicfan1 said:


> I guess for guys like me who took in the middleweights back in 2006, we got a deal!
> 
> To be honest, As much as I've scoured the internet for the rarest of parts, I've seen this day coming. The Schwinns don't seem to have changed much in value but the Huffys and Murrays have greatly increased in value. For the money, they are all on the same playing field now it seems. My black '63 was probably a $50 bike way back when I first bought it, now I'd probably get $150 for it and it is almost a base model. Not that I would ever sell it - I love that thing too much. So simple yet it has so much class. But as long as the middlewights stay under the radar of the American Pickers, we should be clear!




I've seen a drastic increase in Ebay listing prices for the Chromed framed middleweights. That cool with me as that seems to be all I have...well almost.
My collection goal is to get as many of the various models that I can and sit back and watch the price keep rising.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey John, clear your inbox! You've reached the max number of messages and can't receive any more!

But check out my memory lane post. You'll see a good reason to make the trip sometime  It might make you sick actually but the 'liners just flock to me.. and they keep getting cheaper!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

*mailbox has been been cleaned out*

Jason I'm a hoarder I collect everything including PM's.

I have no friends so I spend my day rereading them....lol


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2012)

I own three chrome framed bikes, all Huffy built and all are slated for restoration to a degree and some more than others. I own a 1963 "Golden" Silver Jet, 1964 Monark Silver King, and a 1966 Silver Jet. The '66 has been a pain in the butt more than anything. It is like restoring a 1969 Z28 and the only thing you have is the VIN plate and the engine in a stripped down and rusted out shell.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I own three chrome framed bikes, all Huffy built and all are slated for restoration to a degree and some more than others. I own a 1963 "Golden" Silver Jet, 1964 Monark Silver King, and a 1966 Silver Jet. The '66 has been a pain in the butt more than anything. It is like restoring a 1969 Z28 and the only thing you have is the VIN plate and the engine in a stripped down and rusted out shell.




69 Z28 was a looker
My best friend had a 69 Trans Am...not the 69 and half year model. And the rust was starting bad back in the late 70's....rust, got to love it....not


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Monark silver King is on my list to get


----------

